# Feeling Melancholy Today



## LogicsHere (Jun 11, 2014)

My sister came up from Florida to visit us this past week and her flight back home took off a short while ago. She can be a royal pain and shoot emails that come at you like daggers sometimes, but I miss her already. She has caused me much grief and a significant sum of my retirement funds over the years, but when it all comes down to it, she's still my sister . . . my only sister.  She and her family have been back in Florida for about 2 1/2 years. They can't afford to live up here in NY. Right now I'm unable to visit her as I'm caring for our 94-year old mother. For now I will have to settle for just talking to her on the phone.  I wish I could get her to use a video chat program, so that I could get hold of her and she talk to us via webcam. Well maybe some day I'll convince her.

Just have to sit here and concentrate on my job for today. I know the feeling will pass but for now . . . .


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today. Pain from these shingles is amost unbearable at times. I do have pain pills but I don't like taking things like that. I keep telling myself, self, buck up and smile.


----------



## Honey (Jun 11, 2014)

I know how you are feeling, I've had shingles twice! once when on holiday which was a nightmare trying to get around with the awful pain, also I've been left with some scarring from the spots


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 11, 2014)

For a nice change, I'm NOT feeling melancholy!

LogicsHere, I haven't been "home" to visit my brothers/sisters/nieces/nephews/aunt/friends,in more than five years. If I were to make the trip, I'd probably cry all the way back home. Way back in the way back, my mother would come to visit for a week or two, and when she went home, we felt like the house echoed!

Pappy, I sympathize. Shingles must be awful. One of my clients was attacked by shingles last winter and is still in pain. Then he had a heart attack and was diagnosed with diabetes as well. 

I am so grateful for good health. Maybe I'll be lucky and not feel melancholy or have any health problems in the foreseeable future.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 11, 2014)

Honey, omigosh! Twice? Let's hope that there isn't a third time! I've had the vaccine, but that's still no guarantee that I won't get them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been told that once I've had the shingles, I can't get them again so I don't need the shot. I am hearing from people that have had them several times, so I will ask my doctor his advice.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 11, 2014)

I dunno who told you that, Pappy, because you can get them again. I read that one in three people who've had shingles will have a recurrence, and it's more likely to recur if you suffered a lot of pain AFTER the episode. You can get the vaccine even though you've already had shingles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope you feel a bit better soon Logics, video chat would be a great option for the future.  Pappy, here's a vitamin C treatment you may consider, sorry to hear you're suffering from shingles.  My husband got a shot for it, but I never did...I avoid vaccinations if possible.



> Treatment of *Shingles* with Vitamin C
> 
> The clinical response of *shingles* to vitamin C therapy is decidedly different from its response to traditional therapies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 13, 2014)

Ohh I know how you feel Logics.  When I lived in Cali I did not visit my parents until my 5th year or so and I stayed with them for a month.  I enjoyed my nephews so much that the day I had to leave, i was at the airport in tears.  Something inside me kept telling me that I was going to miss them so much.  I literally could not control myself.  I remember just sobbing so much the guy from the rental car company grabbed my keys and took the car and helped me to the van to the airport and I just could not shutup.  Every time I have a complaint about living in Florida I think of that day when I would have given anything to stay.  I am happy to be here close to them.


----------



## avrp (Jun 13, 2014)

Melancholy...even the word sounds sad doesn't it. So sorry...
When I get that way I give myself permission to have a pity party. Temporarily of coarse....but for me, it helps to go with the feeling. Fighting it makes it worse. You are correct....the feeling will pass. And for now, you do know that we care


----------

